# Client loop mount over NFS is slow.

## dE_logics

Suppose, I've loop mounted some file on the NFS client; the file exists on an share NFS server, then if I transfer some data from from my HDD to this loop mounted FS (on the client), then the transfers are super slow and in bursts.

Any remedies?

----------

## Hu

Does it work better if you loop mount it on the NFS server, export the result, and mount the exported looped filesystem on the client as a normal NFS mount?

----------

## dE_logics

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does it work better if you loop mount it on the NFS server, export the result, and mount the exported looped filesystem on the client as a normal NFS mount?

 

I'll try that out. But really not what I want.

----------

